# No Power To Outdoor Lighting/Post?



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

Try working from the switch. Use a tester, $14 at home depot, to see of power at the switch.

The black boxes, toro, probably low voltage lighting. Post some pictures of what you have.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

Check the switches to make sure there is power leaving on the switch leg. Then I would also open the gfi and test for power, meaning the bare wires.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It is possible there is another GFCI that is controlling this post light.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Middle switch maybe a switched outlet in room.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Sometimes (well, at least our) lamppost was buried with a UF wire in the 90s and brought into a bedroom, where it is wired to a grounded plug. It's plugged into a timer from there and into a GFCI outlet.
We would never think that's how its set up, but it is. Not dangerous, but sure is a weird setup.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If you are sure that switch is correct one,
Then you need to do test at switch.
Get a non contact tester and check the wires
at the switch, is there power in ?
and power out ?
Thats the next step !
Be carefull !!!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Those Toro boxes are probably tranformers for low voltage landscape lights.


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

I was about to put up my xmas lights when I remembered the outside lamp post isn't working.. I COMPLETELY forgot about this post and that issue till now.. 

1. no power at the GCFI outlet on the lamp post, I stick in one of those 2 prong voltage indicators and its dead...I mean no indicator light..
2. The same switch that turns on that lamp post light also turns on the 2 lights on each side of the garage door, no issues there.. they come on fine just the lamppost light does not come on.. 

3. These toro boxes do say Outdoor lighting.. but how do they work? I mean there is a plug but its never been plugged in nor do I see where something would plug into the toro box as it looks sealed.. totally puzzled.


Let me know what to do gentleman, as I am at your disposal.. I really would like to get xmas lights up this year!! 

I am in the process of Rooting my phone, and then throwing on a custom ROM, once I'm done with that I will have its full capabilities back, i.e. camera and ability to do data.. but right now its an expensive paperweight.. hopefully I finish that up by 2nite..


oNe


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

If there is not another gfci feeding the lights, or a missed switch somewhere, it may be possible that the wires were never connected to any power.
You need a meter to troubleshoot this.
Also get into the crawl space and see if you can find the line from the lights.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Sean Price said:


> I was about to put up my xmas lights when I remembered the outside lamp post isn't working.. I COMPLETELY forgot about this post and that issue till now..


You have not been able to figure this out since you first posted on December 17, 2011?

I may be going out on a limb here, but may be time to call out a real sparky


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> You have not been able to figure this out since you first posted on December 17, 2011?
> 
> I may be going out on a limb here, but may be time to call out a real sparky


hehe, NOT sure if you read my post... but uh yeah.. 

This Outlet and light were working fine until last year.. the other 2 lights connected to this switch are still working fine.. its just the light on this post and gcfi outlet on it.. 

If yall were here, what would you start off with? Walk me thru your steps my better experienced and more knowledgable DIY'ers..

thanks in advance


oNe


----------



## diystephen (Nov 23, 2012)

Sean Price said:


> 2. The same switch that turns on that lamp post light also turns on the 2 lights on each side of the garage door, no issues there.. they come on fine just the lamppost light does not come on..


 
What makes you certain that switch also controls the post?

edit: Didn't catch the below. Follow *k buz's *advice



Sean Price said:


> This Outlet and light were working fine until last year.. the other 2 lights connected to this switch are still working fine.. its just the light on this post and gcfi outlet on it..


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

The first thing I would do is pull the GFI out of the box on the post and check for power on the wires in the box.


----------



## JuzRick (Nov 20, 2012)

Sean: you can also take a look at the possibility. As jbfan suggested(if the house has a crawl space, house high enough for you to underneath). Check and see if you can possibly locate the line coming out of the floor underneath the house. BEFORE doing that.. i would suggest you go outside to the front see if you can possibly see(depending how deep the line is) the color of the insulation of the wire.

If its not #14 or #12 UF Wire(Gray) insulation on it- but the regular 14(white) or 12 with(yellow) insulation on it. It could as well me a moisture issue where the currency has dropped.. the wire is totally dead.. or dead at one point. I've seen that before too.

*If the wire(s) is not high enough out the ground then you can proceed to crawling under the house *

If you feel comfortable enough- its best to leave the circuit breaker on that pacifically controls that room. Make sure theres not existing live wires loss underneath before even tempting to crawl under period, by having a voltage tester with you.(if all secured, no live wire even at the entrance.. proceed forward).

At the exterior wall point of the house(or the area the switches is located). Start your trace there.

If you see a wire going out the front from the floor point, with tester(make sure tester its still on).

touch the wire with the tester. if no power traveling thru it.. then it wont beep. That could be...could be the line. NEXT: idenify the insulation color again. If other then UF- again that could be the problem.
Even if its not UF.. it still could be the problem. If power coming thru that end only. STILL you can be looking at a possible voltage drop beyond that point exceeding outside where the lamp is.


----------



## JuzRick (Nov 20, 2012)

k_buz said:


> The first thing I would do is pull the GFI out of the box on the post and check for power on the wires in the box.



I AGREE. If that doesnt work.. then he could proceed forward, if he feels safe about it. Or just call a electrician.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Sean Price said:


> hehe, NOT sure if you read my post... but uh yeah.... its just the light on this post and gcfi outlet on it..


I dont know what part of the light on the post and the GFCI on the post are still not working means:

"hehe but yeah you have remedied the situation".


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> I dont know what part of the light on the post and the GFCI on the post are still not working means:
> 
> "hehe but yeah you have remedied the situation".


"hehe hummerllame, I don't quite think you get whats going on here.." WINK, Wink

As yet there is no remedy.. 

Everyone else seems to and gave great suggestions.. I will definitely try all that out..well maybe hear this out first..


Quick Recap:

There is a light switch at the front of the house(inside next to front door entrance) that when turned on, powred on the 2 lights on each side of the garage door and single Lightpost light directly in front of the front door buried in the grass. There is also a GCFI switch at the bottom of that post. 

Now when you press that switch on, ONLY the 2 garage door lights come on. The lightpost light does not turn on, nor does the GCFI outlet seem to have any power(voltage tester did not light up when inserted). 

The suggestion about pulling the GCFI box out and testing the wires is a good one and what I was gonna try next..

However another tidbit of information has come about.. The bedrooms are on the 2nd floor and all have the pull type lights in each closet. Those do not work either, NOR does the light in the Attic. We can't verify this of course but we think they stopped working around the same time as when we noticed the Lightpost light not coming on... Possibly Related...


Does that info change anything??

If so let me know..

Otherwise as soon as its not -2 and there is not 2ft of snow covering my lawn, I will try the test on the wires.. 

Also I will look in the basement to see if I can find out where that lightpost wire is coming in...


Thank You all in advance!

VERY GOOD STUFF!

learning a lot here!


oNe


----------



## herdfan (Jul 7, 2012)

My M-I-L had a similar situation. Her post light went out and she changed the bulb thinking that was it. Nope.

Found it was connected to a GFCI plug in the downstairs Powder Room. And the only way she found that out was when she had a house full at X-Mas one year and one of her daughters plugged in a curling iron in that bath and had to reset the GFCI. Later that evening she noticed the post light was working. Random.

So keep looking, the answer is out there somewhere.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Sean Price said:


> "hehe hummerllame, I don't quite think you get whats going on here.." WINK, Wink
> 
> As yet there is no remedy..
> 
> ...


GFI switch??? do you mean the test button on a gfi receptacle....

Just read post............2nd switch at front door does nothing.......as suggested it could go to a switched receptacle..........or the post light..?? and someone may have done something to get them on with the two garage lights??

when snow is gone...maybe in 2016, check the GFCI at the post light.......
AND the light outlet.........
The light outlet may have power to it but the center hot tab might be bent down and not making contact..or broken..............

Question as I read this post..............where is it written that the post light is to be gfci protected?????? It's not...

just the receptacles on them if there are any need gfci protection........

Guess we'll see you back dec. 2014............
just playing........
:thumbup:


----------



## herdfan (Jul 7, 2012)

ritelec said:


> G
> Question as I read this post..............where is it written that the post light is to be gfci protected?????? It's not...
> ....


Depends on the burial depth of the wire feeding it. So it could be required.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I will give my steps for checking this out...But, sounds like you do not have a volt/ohm meter or the experience of ever having used one.

First thing to check is the breaker/fuse box and ensure everything is in good order there. If the breakers/fuses are marked a quick check with a VOM to ensure they are working properly.

Next, trace out any visible wiring from the breaker/switch and see if there are any junction boxes or GFCI recepticles.

I would then check the power supply at the switches and the GFCI receptacle and see if there is power there. 

somewhere along the line there is a break in the line preventing the current from flowing.

Continuing to turn switches off and on will gain you nothing. 

As for the Switch to nowhere, pull the switch cover and see if there are any wires hooked to it.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

herdfan said:


> Depends on the burial depth of the wire feeding it. So it could be required.


300.5........ wow thanks for pointing that out herdfan....
:thumbsup:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

So Sean , have you made any progress ?
What have you tried ?


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

ritelec said:


> Guess we'll see you back dec. 2014............
> just playing........
> :thumbup:


haha, I had no idea what you meant by that.. but then I looked at my posts and realized what you were getting at!! i.e. my posting about this once a year.. haha

GOOD ONE!! 

Sorry man, 1st time home owner, working full time, evening shift, then my 3yr and 1yr keep me busy during the day, so have NOT had a chance to troubleshoot this further, NOR return to this forum... 

(don't worry I stayed busy doing other, easier jobs, vanity room remodel, built the babies a small playhouse, kit but still took 15hours!, ect, ect). 

However I always have this in the back of my head and now the weather has turned to niceness so I will print out this entire thread and hopefully give it another go in the next week or so!


Thanks again gents, really appreciate it!

will report back! (THIS YEAR, WINK, WINK!)

oNe


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

So - Are you 100% sure that the middle switch controls those post outlets ?

Have you tested with a non contact tester at the switch for power
arriving at the switch and also for power leaving the switch when it's in the on position ?

If there is power entering and leaving the switch, then the next step is to
test for power arriving at the post ?

Report back your findings !

we have still got a few months left till christmas

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

Gentlemen...

PLEASE BE GENTLE

Also i just read this entire thread again and well i don't have or even know what a crawlspace is.. i see no outside wires.. anyways, lets start this one over....



WHELP.. its that time of the year again!!! :biggrin2:

I kid, I kid.. Time has weathered me. 

***RECAP with UPDATES***

Initially i was young and foolish and now, well I still am but now SERIOUSLY i need to tackle this one last time before contacting the pro's.. 

First time homeowner, I live in a colonial home(2 story) with a basement and attached 2 car garage, Purchased in 2010. 

Front door, has a 3 light switch, right switch turns on stairway(up) light, middle switch does nothing(that we are aware of) and the left switch turns on the outside lights(2 lights on each edge of garage door, and light on top of wooden lightpost in front yard). NOTE: front light post has a gfi recepticle on the bottom. 

When we purchased the home, flipping that left switch would turn on all 3 lights. Also there was power coming from that GFCI recepticle, as I would run my xmas lights from it. 

However NOW there is power from there, NOR does that light light up. 

***NEW ITEMS***
- Each bedroom(4) has a closet light activated by a pull string
- the attic also has a light activated by a pull string

NONE of those lights work now either, we think it may be related to that outside light post not working. 

Also in the circuit breaker(the type that you push in/out to activate/deactivate) I noticed there is one that is OFF.. 

- HOWEVER its not labeled and despite what I do, it will not remain "on" i.e. pushing it in does nothing as it pops right back out. 


so lets have at it gents.. lets conquer this beast!

plan of attack now?


oNe


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Clearly the breaker that won't reset
Has a short circuit on it !
Check every thing on that circuit
Starting with any recent work.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

Perhaps the GFCI tripped
With modern GFCIs, you cannot reset them with power off.
Turn power on at the switch, then try to reset.
(if you haven't already but you probably did after... four years)


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

Sean Price said:


> - HOWEVER its not labeled and despite what I do, it will not remain "on" i.e. pushing it in does nothing as it pops right back out.


You must have a fault! Either hot to neutral or hot to ground (ground and neutral are tied together at main).

You need to find that fault!

It could be underground.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

Sean Price said:


> Silly me, I thought I was living the american dream,..I thought you just bought a house and that was it...
> 
> NOW theres maintenance/repairs involved?, ARGHHH!!!!!


That's the best part of owning a house!!


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Why did someone
Ressurect this thread ?
I thought it was dead !


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

dmxtothemax said:


> Why did someone
> Ressurect this thread ?
> I thought it was dead !


The OP did because it has not been resolved yet...


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If the breaker won't reset,
Then clearly there is a short circuit.
If you are reletivily sure you
Know the correct switch for the post
Then remove that switch, remove the wires 
Cap them, then see if the breaker will reset.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Also in the circuit breaker(the type that you push in/out to activate/deactivate) I noticed there is one that is OFF..


Does the breaker or the panel say pushmatic anywhere ?

One of the complaints about the pushmatic is that the flag indicator may not reliable at indicating the actual on/off condition of the breaker. It can stick.


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

it was not the breaker.. even tho it says oFF< its really on.. 

so all breakers are actually on(just the label is off on this one as it says off but really its on). 

I guess NEXT will be to check the gcfi outlet on that post.. thought I mentioned there was no power there.. I mean i'm just sticking one of voltage testers in there right? 


What about the closet lights(upstairs only) and the attic, those don't turn on either.. anything to check there?

oNe


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

The power for the lights
In the attic and closet
Could come from the same
Breaker as the post.


----------



## Big_John (Nov 15, 2015)

This thread makes me feel fantastic about myself. I thought I was the King of Procrastination, but you have somehow managed to turn checking voltage at a GFCI into a 4 year long project.

- Turn off the breakers until you find one controlling the post/garage lights.
- Remove the GFCI from the post (it may stil be hot!)
- Turn on the breaker and the mystery switch at the door.
- Check for voltage at GFCI between ALL wires.
- Report back in 10 minutes.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

If you wait long enough one of your children will grow up to be an electrician and fix the problem for you. Worked my my dad.


----------



## Big_John (Nov 15, 2015)

Jupe Blue said:


> If you wait long enough one of your children will grow up to be an electrician and fix the problem for you...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you ever check/test the 2nd switch out that you had no idea where it went to? Can be a factor .


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

Jupe Blue said:


> If you wait long enough one of your children will grow up to be an electrician and fix the problem for you. Worked my my dad.


That's how our ceiling fans got installed lol!
I installed the ceiling fans.


----------

